# Favorite Non-WCA Event Puzzle?



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys! I was wondering what all of your favorite non-WCA event puzzle (3x3x4, 2x2x1, etc.) My favorite has to be between Skewb and Pyramorphinx. So what is your favorite? I am just wondering.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2011)

Skewb.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't have many non-WCA puzzles... But I love solving my siamese cube.. its like it was made for roux users. You get a lucky solve every time.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2011)

OHITABLD Magic.


----------



## Julian (Mar 8, 2011)

Pyraminx Crystal. Never done a timed solve. So relaxing.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 8, 2011)

Skewb. Hopefully official this year. Needs a thread on wca forums.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a fairly large puzzle collection and recently I also love solving the pyraminx crystal. I love how you have total free control over the edge pieces after solving the corners. It is also fun because it can be solved entirely by intuitive methods. In every solve, you can think of a new interesting way to solve it.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2011)

Helicube


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

Rubik's shells with both buttons pressed and locked (or turning the sides in a similar fashion if left unlocked).


----------



## izovire (Mar 8, 2011)

Super Floppy 3x3x1... You can laugh.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2011)

For real puzzles: Helicopter Cube or possibly Domino.

For computer puzzles: Gigaminx.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the Skewb or missing link I need to solve that more.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 8, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Skewb.


 


Tim Major said:


> Skewb. Hopefully official this year. Needs a thread on wca forums.


 


guinepigs rock said:


> I like the Skewb or missing link I need to solve that more.


 





I kind of like Skewb. 

But seriously, it needs a thread on the WCA forum. Since there were exactly eight competitions that held it (per Ron's request for his thumbs-up), I don't see why it wouldn't be added. Get practising, people!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

Multi BLD Magic. Its tough, but luckily I am color neutral on Magic so it helps a lot


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 8, 2011)

3x3x4. End of discussion. Other puzzles have posters of 3x3x4 on their ceilings, and they lie awake late at night, wishing they could be just half as awesome as 3x3x4.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 8, 2011)

Skewb, definitely Skewb.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 8, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 3x3x4. End of discussion. Other puzzles have posters of 3x3x4 on their ceilings, and they lie awake late at night, wishing they could be just half as awesome as 3x3x4.



Makes two of us, but if it is a new WCA-event we are talking about? then I'm in favour for the smaller one, the Domino (3x3x2).

Skewb, hmm, Jinx pyra is easier to twist and the solution is about the same, I rather have that one.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Since there were exactly eight competitions that held it (per Ron's request for his thumbs-up), I don't see why it wouldn't be added. Get practising, people!


 
So far 4/11 people are registered for Kubaroo Open, and Faz said he will if it's official, so 5/11. http://www.speedcubing.com.au/KubarooOpen2011/competitors/
If it's official, more would be interested.
I'd love to see it official, and if it was, my competition would be one of the first 
I seem to recall a thread on the WCA, but it only had 1 reply.

And that number of 8 is wrong, we held it at Australian Nationals, but the results weren't entered.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 8, 2011)

My favorite non-WCA event depends on the moment but currently I would say it's 332.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 8, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 3x3x4. End of discussion. Other puzzles have posters of 3x3x4 on their ceilings, and they lie awake late at night, wishing they could be just half as awesome as 3x3x4.


 
That Sir, is a win!


----------



## guusrs (Mar 8, 2011)

Duel FMC (with chessclock), 2min per person


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 8, 2011)

3x3x2. I actually don't have many non-WCA event puzzles, but 3x3x2 is kind of fun to play around with.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Orb(it)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2011)

lolskewb


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 8, 2011)

For puzzle, Domino and Slide.
For any type of event, 2x2 BLD and Team BLD.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 8, 2011)

Fisher's Golden Cube, love that puzzle (as you can probably tell from the Avatar!).


----------



## Carrot (Mar 8, 2011)

pyraminx crystal =D (I'm lolslow... 2:30 PB )


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2011)

Floppy cube. or 3x3x4. They are nice to me, unlike 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, and especially Square-1. I have no idea how you guys get along with the Square-1. It's one of the only normal puzzles that I haven't solved, and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 8, 2011)

Fewest Moves Comp with 3x3x3x3 Hyper-cube


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 8, 2011)

multiblind OLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2011)

I do like square-1 BLD (and skewb BLD, and clock BLD, and megaminx BLD, and pyraminx BLD, and UFO BLD), but I guess I have to go with OHITABLD Magic.


----------



## Krible (Mar 8, 2011)

2x2x2 BLD


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 3x3x4. End of discussion. Other puzzles have posters of 3x3x4 on their ceilings, and they lie awake late at night, wishing they could be just half as awesome as 3x3x4.





Kenneth said:


> Makes two of us, but if it is a new WCA-event we are talking about? then I'm in favour for the smaller one, the Domino (3x3x2).



Hm. Just started playing with my 3x3x4 again and I remember how much I loved it so I guess that makes 3 of us!


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a puzzle, but Team BLD


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 9, 2011)

TeamBLD
And Magic MultiBLD. Luckily I am also colour-neutral.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 9, 2011)

Team BLD!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skewbbbbbb and 3x3x4.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Not a puzzle, but Team BLD


 
puzzle....


----------



## Vinny (Mar 9, 2011)

The only non-official cubes I have are a 3x3x7, mirror blocks, and a pyramorphinx. I hate solving all of them.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 9, 2011)

Its a tie between 0x0 and 0x0 BLD


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 9, 2011)

Mirror Blocks BLD (no inspection) is pretty fun.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 9, 2011)

OHITABLD magic, Team BLD, 2x2 BLD, 322 =)


----------



## Julian (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a guess...
ITA=in the air?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2011)

Julian said:


> Just a guess...
> ITA=in the air?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 9, 2011)

I remember him doing that at my very first comp at princeton. I was so confused as to what he was doing back then..


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm using a compleatly diffrent style, I don't helicopter like that but do it all in full control, never let it leave the palm. (big hands helps, I can just barley reach at some points). When I did practice it a bit some years ago I got some sub 10 times and I'm sure I can cut 1:3 or so if I practice it for real.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 18, 2012)

*Favorite Non-WCA Puzzle?*

Hello forum! I was just wondering what non-WCA (no event in official WCA events) twisty puzzle if your favorite, or which one(s) you would want to see an event made for? It could be a mod, a cuboid, or something else entirely (such as a gear cube).

For me, it would have to be the pyramorphix (2x2 shape mod). Yes, it's solved just like a 2x2, but the shape adds some recognition problems that add just enough spice to keep 2x2 interesting (not that it's normally boring, but solving for hours on end can change the situation).

So please, post your thoughts. I would love to hear them.


----------



## Thompson (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine is the gear cube. It's just so nice to look at and play with


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2012)

3x3x4 obviously. It's the best.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Apr 19, 2012)

2x2x4 rubiks tower, or 3x3x5 Fully Functional (non cubic) 

I luv me dem shape shifterz!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2012)

3 coloured cube


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

qcube


----------



## Czery (Apr 19, 2012)

The following description may or may not be true. 

I'd have to say the Super Square -1.
The Super Square - 1 is very enjoyable puzzle. It consists of a simple sandwich, just without anything between the bread slices. The Super Square - 1 is an awesome puzzle because it _never_ aligns properly! In addition, you must manually hold down the middle slice (which is actually just the non lateral parts of a cylinder) to make regular square 1 turns! This may seem boring, tedious and trivial but it's not at all because you have to hold it down _every single time_! Fun right? This twisty puzzle takes almost 100 times longer to solve than a regular square 1. It's so fun, I get to chip my fingernails and somehow dislocate my meta carpals while turning this puzzle!
I highly recommend this puzzle to all puzzle enthusiasts who enjoy fooling around with puzzles that are difficult to turn!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't really choose between my master morphix and my mirror blocks so both.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 19, 2012)

Skewb.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 19, 2012)

question to all who said skewb: why? what do you avg? 

i dont like it that much


----------



## JasonK (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't decide between Skewb and 3x3x5.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow I take a small break and a whole mess of new guys and random threads opens up. Come on.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 19, 2012)

curvycopter


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 19, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> 2x2x4 rubiks tower


 
Does yours turn well? I just got one and it turns poorly.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

3x3x5


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 19, 2012)

1x1 or Skewb.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 19, 2012)

1x1 all the way. The rest are just for unintelligent people..


----------



## emolover (Apr 19, 2012)

Professor Pyraminx, Master Kilominx, or Pyraminx Crystal.

I can't decide between them.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 19, 2012)

Skewb only one I have tried


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 19, 2012)

8x8


----------



## TMOY (Apr 19, 2012)

TMOY said:


> My favorite non-WCA event depends on the moment but currently I would say it's 332.



And now it's 8^3 (but I don't practice it very much because it takes too long).

I'll probably post a different answer once again next time this thread get bumped


----------



## JorisL (Apr 19, 2012)

The mastermorphix is one of my favorite puzzles.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely the Siamese Cube. It's so fun to Roux it :3


----------



## applemobile (Apr 19, 2012)

One 3x3x3 in each hand.


----------



## BaconCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

Colored Zhanchi. :3


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Siamese Cube! And 1x1 ofc.


----------



## kalyk (Feb 28, 2013)

*5x5x4* or the *Square-2*


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 28, 2013)

RL MegaMorphix. Really fun and reasonably priced IMO considering the time spent and quality of the Traphium puzzle. So much to think about with regards to parities and equivalency issue which arise.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2013)

3x3 sim


----------



## EMI (Feb 28, 2013)

I recently solve the Witeden "crazy 3x3" every evening. It's very fun to solve


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Feb 28, 2013)

Multi-dodecahedron.


----------



## EMI (Feb 28, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Multi-dodecahedron.



You have that one? Wow now I'm jealous


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2013)

Magic 

I actually don't have a favourite unofficial event. I used to be semi fast at 3x3x5 though.


----------



## soup (Mar 1, 2013)

9x9x9+. (Mostly because I can't solve any cuboids.)


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 1, 2013)

2x2 FMC


----------



## parsa (Mar 1, 2013)

magic and master magic
i am NR and 11th of the world


----------



## mati rubik (May 27, 2013)

Magic, my official pb was 0.86, SAR


----------



## Cubo largo (May 30, 2013)

335


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2013)

Gear Cube. I'll probably really like Skewb when I get one. 2BLD and Clock BLD are kinda fun too.


----------



## Jaycee (May 31, 2013)

Mirror Blocks <3 It's just the most wonderful puzzle I've ever held!


----------



## MadeToReply (May 31, 2013)

15puzzle


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

Currently 2-4 relay, but I need to buy a gear cube. What brand is good and cheap, and where can I get one?


----------



## Ronxu (May 31, 2013)

Username said:


> Currently 2-4 relay, but I need to buy a gear cube. What brand is good and cheap, and where can I get one?



Meffert's is expensive but you are guaranteed to get a quality puzzle. Dunno about other brands.


----------



## darkerarceus (May 31, 2013)

15 puzzle  I've been addicted to it for the past few days.


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> Meffert's is expensive but you are guaranteed to get a quality puzzle. Dunno about other brands.



http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?id=331

This one? What color scheme does it have?


----------



## tx789 (May 31, 2013)

skewb


----------



## Ronxu (May 31, 2013)

Username said:


> http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?id=331
> 
> This one? What color scheme does it have?



Not sure, I replaced mine with these.

http://cubesmith.com/Gear Cube Stickers.htm


----------



## AvGalen (May 31, 2013)

2-8 relay for me against 2-7 relay for my wife. We always try to get it under 25 minutes and are often just a few seconds apart in time. Since I finish with 8x8x8 and she finishes with 4x4x4 it sometimes comes down to "who has parity and who doesn't" on the final last layer.

Privately: Match-The-Scramble or Clock-Without-Flipping


----------



## BoBoGuy (May 31, 2013)

3x3x5


----------



## CHJ (May 31, 2013)

15 puzzle, easily


----------



## Renslay (May 31, 2013)

Latch cube. Currently my hardest puzzle; maybe that is why I like it so much.


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2 BLD


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 1, 2013)

Possibly 4x4 OH, or maybe skewb.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Currently 2-4 relay, but I need to buy a gear cube. What brand is good and cheap, and where can I get one?



Zcube have added some for ~$5. After looking around, I think they're QJ. I couldn't find any reviews for QJs specifically but all the reviews I found for ones that weren't Meffert's were fairly positive.


----------



## AFatTick (Jun 7, 2013)

Rubik's 3x3


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jun 7, 2013)

AFatTick said:


> Rubik's 3x3



I'm pretty sure that's an official event...


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 9, 2013)

I quite fancy the 3x3x3 cube where you can only turn the sides one way or another depending on arrows on the edge pieces (I'm not sure what it's called). Although, I don't have one myself.

My favourite non-cube puzzle is the Megaminx, which I would also like to have.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jun 12, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> 2-8 relay for me against 2-7 relay for my wife. We always try to get it under 25 minutes and are often just a few seconds apart in time. Since I finish with 8x8x8 and she finishes with 4x4x4 it sometimes comes down to "who has parity and who doesn't" on the final last layer.
> 
> Privately: Match-The-Scramble or Clock-Without-Flipping



You're so lucky your wife cubes!


----------



## redbeat0222 (Jun 12, 2013)

Magic pb is .74. I average like .92 lol


----------

